# SAQ Transmission 2020



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

On the United Nations Day, October 24th, 2020,
the SAQ transmitter in Grimeton will again send
out a message to the whole world on 17.2 kHz CW

Programme:
16:30 (14:30 UTC): Startup and tuning of the Alexanderson Alternator SAQ.
17:00 (15:00 UTC): Transmission of a message from SAQ.
17:20 (15:20 UTC): Live music concert from the transmitter hall.
Anna Louise Ekman www.annalouiseekman.se will perform Swedish and Italian songs, accompanied by a pianist.

The entire transmission event and the following concert can be seen live at our YouTube Channel starting at 16:30 (15:30 UTC).


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Not a valve vacuum tupe or spark cap in sight.. 
17.2 Khz of electro-mechanicaly generated pure CW.
For those wishing to hear the SAQ transmission direct I think this SDR located in Holland may be able to resolve the QRG.


http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/


----------

